
Mint Drops iOS 3 Support: Bold or Blunder? - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mint_drops_ios_3_support_bold_or_blunder.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d509e25f114ee4d%2C0
======
siglesias
Reality.

